# Reconditioned tools?



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Anyone ever buy a reconditioned tool? Usaually it's a tool that someone brought back to a BB store, then was sent back to the manufacturer, fixed and put up for sale again. They are typically 30-40% less than new. Right now I'm eyeballing one of those Milwaukee M-12 copper cutters for $79 (tool only).


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

i try not to, but if I do I see what kind of warranty remains on it.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> Anyone ever buy a reconditioned tool? Usaually it's a tool that someone brought back to a BB store, then was sent back to the manufacturer, fixed and put up for sale again. They are typically 30-40% less than new. Right now I'm eyeballing one of those Milwaukee M-12 copper cutters for $79 (tool only).


 I can just about guarantee they are not really sent to the manufacturer, but to a local contract shop. Iffy about how good a job they do, so I would be looking for a good 40% off. They serial number is probalby logged and may or may not still carry full warranty coverage.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I just checked it out, it's 1 year for the reconditioned, 5 for new. I'm leaning new. Maybe I'll wait for a promotion, not really a tool I need, just one I want.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I hardly ever do buy reconditioned but I have a few. I bought my Porter Cable pancake compressor and nail gun kit as a recon. and it's been perfect. I'd say I've had it long enough for the warranty on a new one to expire so the gamble worked out. I also bought a corded Makita 1/2" drill/hammer drill for $39 as a recon. when my Dewalt batteries died and I needed a drill. It's worked great also. 








Paul


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

There's a shop in Winnipeg called The Tool Exchange. They have their own refurbish shop and some of the stuff is junk, but I have to say that much of it is worthwile.

I bought a few things from them but the most notable is a Makita SDS hammerdrill. I forget the model but it came with lots of bits so I didn't think I could go wrong. (Comparable to a Hilti TE-12)

Turns out I still use this drill very often and it's the best in it's class in my arsenal of powertools. Cost me $200. It was about a year or so old when I got it. Now it's practically ancient! Still works like a charm and I use it to set anchors and pre-drill holes thru 10" concrete to chip out large openings.

Sometimes ya win. Other times, not so much.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i will not tell you where my daughter worked in college. but they would just put tools back on shelf. called them demo, lost box or shrug shoulders. they would not put new inventory out until someone bought the shelf item. almost all returns were from people "buying" a tool, using it and returning it because they did not need it anymore. pressure washers for decks and roto-tillers come to mind. breid..................:rockon:


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

BTW, I own two of those copper cutters and love them. They make changing a water so fast. Of course that is throwing in the Pro press to finish the job.


----------

